# Wow, Really bad advice from LFS - Need help



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

As some might remember, I bought that hex 20 off Craigslist for 60 bucks, wooden stand, light, etc. and I wanted two spectacular fish for it, as it sits right next to the desk where I am sitting now, just as folks walk into my den.

I went to my most trusted LFS store yesterday and the owner, who has had this store for 17 years, convinced me to buy two African Cichlids, Electric Blue Ahli's or Electric Blue Hap's or hopefully, Sciaenochromis fryeri. He told me that being the only fish in there (the 20g) they'd be find.

So now, I have an African Cichlid book that says at least 75 gallon tank. Wow. I can't afford a 75-100 gallon right now but Petco had a 55g with light hood, HOB filter, and heater for $119.00 so I bought it, hoping that a 55g would surfice. So far, for the last 24 hours, the Haps seem fine. Heck, they came out of a 10g. He said they'd been in the store a month. I guess to some degree, perhaps I rescued them.

Anyway, now I am setting up a 55g Cichlid tank and have a few questions.
What kind of substrate should I use? The book says "fine layer of silica sand with several rocks pilled up to form caves and passageways. Will Lowes, play sand work here? I really don't want to spend another 60 bucks on argonite when sand will do.

He (the local FS guy said to feed only Spirulina 20, no bloodworms, brine shrimp or the usual fish "treats". The book says they eat small fishes and should have fresh shrimp, prepared foods, flakes, pellets and plankton and to add feeder guppies (maybe not for me) So what the heck to I feed these two?

Second question, is once I get this 55g cycled, (let's pray for a short cycle), what else can I put in there, if anything. What about bottom feeders? Cory Cats? Flying Fox?

Third question, Plants? I don't really care at this point and might want to avoid the light issue given that I got only two 18" T8's.

Man, what a mess. I know, I know, I should have waited on the two Haps until I had gotten some advice from you guys, but here we are.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, what a mess. I have an african setup, and only feed them the Omega Cichlid Sticks.

As for substrate, anything just make sure it's as fine as you can get it doesn't need to be play sand. Pea pebbles would probbly work just fine. And yes you can pick up rock from home depot as well for makng caves for them to hide in.

Plants are up to you, cichlids dig and will most likely uproot live plants so I would just go with fake plants for now.

Not sure what tank mates later on.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I used Lowes river rock for my substrate in my 100g African tank. It is less than four bucks for a 40 or 50 lb bag. Works great. It is very dirty and required a massive amount of rinsing.

I used a large rubber made round tub with rope handles. Drilled a bunch of holes in the bottom and rinsed outside with my garden hose.

For a staple food use Hakari floating pellets, the Omega food is a great choice also. Treat them every so often with bloodworms/brine shrimp. Mbuna Cichlids are the type that need a vegetable based diet high in spirulina. Mbuna have a very long digestive track and food high in animal protein used frequently will cause problems or even death.

Spirulina is a great source of vitamins and nutrients for all freshwater fish and there is no need to avoid it even in carnivorous fish.

Do not use corys for bottom feeders with cichlids. A Striped Raphael Catfish (Platydoras armatulus) will do well. Also an African Featherfin Catfish (Synodontis eupterus) will do great with cichlids. Some type of pleco like a bristlenose (don't get as big as a common) would work also.

Here is a recent picture of my 100g setup.




Here is a link to a site with more info on your fish: 

Electric Blue Hap, Sciaenochromis fryeri
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Guys, if I could say thanks twice, I would. I put two flower pots in the 20g just a few minutes ago, damn, I thought they were going to kill themselves while I did it. I tried to be ready and be quick but they still went nuts. I covered the tank with a black towel and will let them settle for the day. I tested the water this morning and all OK there.

I put the 55g on the stand and bought some Lowes play sand for a substrate. I'll get water in it today and start a fish-less cycle. For now, I am going to use clay pots for hiding places. Later, I'll decorate. Survival is singular goal right now.

They are some beautiful fish though. Only my niece has seen them so far and she was impressed. rtbob, that is a truly beautiful aquarium. Really a show piece. 

That rock in your tank, the pink slab in the middle; I bought what the dealer called the "Top sheet" off a $2,000 pallet of that same rock. It is one of the prettiest rocks I've ever seen and I looked all over two states to get it. It is too big for even my 60g tall. I am thinking to break it into at least two pieces but I had hesitated because I thought it might have carbonate or something in it that would make the water hard. Have you had any issues with that stuff? It looks like some kind of sandstone to me.

One more thing, (yeah right), the dude who gave me the bad advice at the LFS, said to put one tablespoon of aquarium salt per 10g into the water and I did. Is this correct?

Oh yeah, second thing, (see, I told you) He said they were a mated pair but both look like males to me. I have tried to google pics and cannot get a solid answer. Both are blue with yellow edging, one has more than the other. Both males? They seem to get along fine and both almost the exact same size.

Happy Easter and pray for a short cycle on the 55g. This will be my third fish-less cycle and I sort of have a method that seems to work.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

You can test the rock with some vinigar, but I hear PH Up i believe is a better test to make sure the rock is sfe. Although in a cichlid tank you want the hardness, ph to be higher. I keep my cichlid tank in the 8.2 PH range using the cichlid salt mix (home made, Baking soda, non-iodized table salt [aquarium salt], epson salt).

Sounds a little light for the aquarium salt think the normal direction on that is a table spoon per 5g. Here's a link to the site i got my salt mix from. Rift Lake Buffer Recipe - Cichlid Salt

A tip for telling the sex it to look at the rear belly fin, the male sure have more egg spots towards the tip of that fin. you can see all the egg spots in this picture.


----------

